# Please help :(



## xlr177 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, I am new to the forum and stright in with a help me post.I have a 2.5 td 92 fiat based Hymer b544. Now i have just come back from 3 weeks travelling and all the time she purred like a kitten, we came home saturday night and it has sat in the drive since then, I went to start it today and it was just turning over with not even a hint of starting, to cut a long story short, I have been on it all day, I have no power to solanoid and glow plug and no headlights, everything else works fine, I did read on another site that someone had the same problem and it was to do with a double live feed from ignition.
can someone please help as im tearing my hair out 

Thanks


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

You don't say what you have done about the battery. I presume that you have either recharged it and/or checked that the charge is OK with a multimeter?

Once you have established that it is good nick, then the fault finding can begin.

Sandy


----------



## BillCreer (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi,

Does everything that does work get power from the leisure battery?

Does everything that doesn't work get power from the engine battery?

If it is the latter have you charged the engine battery?
Have you tried jump leads?
Have you checked the earth?
Have you checked all the fuses?


----------



## patman (Jan 1, 2007)

Hi
This is I think the same base vehicle as the Talbot Express/Ducato from the Sevel factory. I had the same problem with mine and it is I believe a common fault. If you take off the covering from around the steering column and reach up behind the speedo etc you will find a load of wiring blocks and connectors. These tend to come apart or work loose. Wiggle them about and see if you get power back. I replaced them with those white screw connector blocks. It sorted it. Another problem I had was a connector under the battery shelf which I also replaced.
All info I was passed from other members on here. It's well worth the subs.

Patman


----------

